# Up to date Health Care Information



## steveandmel (Jun 26, 2013)

I recently posted a note regarding the Medical Card and employment status but I am still confused regarding obtaining the Health Card.

Replies last time indicated that if I was self employed and was to pay into the system then I would qualify, I assumed straightaway, by proving I had paid into the UK system pro,of of income and tax paid in UK

The Cyprus Ministry of Health website seems to indicate qualification but suggests you need to pay into the system for two to three years, depending on circumstances, and therefore there would be a requirement to have Private Health cover in order to get residency, but the ones I have researched will not cover any previous conditions (nothing major, bit of high blood pressure well controlled).

Can anyone please confirm what the actual current requirements are and also has anyone used Universal Life, Cyprus based, for their health cover and if so do they cover existing conditions?

Sorry to a bit repetitive but I need to get the correct information, I thought I had already sorted it!, as we travel to Cyprus 15 November to arrange our rented house.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There is no way Universal Life or probably all the others will cover existing conditions. In the case of Universal Life I know from my own experience that if you take blood pressure medication they will exclude any treatment for heart, stroke, or anything vaguely related. There will be no reduction in premium despite their reducing their risk.

All the companies work with a scale of premiums which are dependent on age and level of cover required. Existing conditions are simply excluded and in most cases the contract will state that they are excluded whether you know about them or not.

It was my belief that if you could provide proof of payment into an EU health system then you will be entitled to participate in the Cyprus system. I'm sure one of the more expert members will clarify this.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

steveandmel said:


> I recently posted a note regarding the Medical Card and employment status but I am still confused regarding obtaining the Health Card.
> 
> Replies last time indicated that if I was self employed and was to pay into the system then I would qualify, I assumed straightaway, by proving I had paid into the UK system pro,of of income and tax paid in UK
> 
> ...


You need to prove payments into the health system in another EU country/countries for minimum three years. Then they will demand the receipt for the first payment into the Cyprus system.

The form you need from UK is normally named E104 but it seem that it can be different in UK. You need to contact NHS to figure it out.

Anders


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

The form you need for the UK is hard to find. I have managed to obtain it and put it up for all forum members. You can download it from here: http://www.cynaptic.eu/ca8454.pdf 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## steveandmel (Jun 26, 2013)

Many thanks

I have spent hours looking for it!!!! Seems it is completed when you leave UK and in Cyprus.

Regulations also changed in July this year regarding non retirees, UK will no longer issue the form which is now S1, confirmed to me today by NHS England.

May be a stupid question but if you can't insure previous medical conditions and don't qualify for the free medical card am I to assume the only cover for those conditions would be emergency admission then personal funding???


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Not a stupid question at all. 

You are correct if you have an emergency. If you go to a state hospital Accident & Emergency department you will be seen for €10 and patched up. Ongoing treatment will be chargeable.

More likely you will need to have something checked out when a symptom occurs and if you choose a private hospital you will be billed for everything.

Pete


----------



## steveandmel (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Pete, the whole thing is very confusing.

As I have 34 years contributions (not for last few years, as I am a Director of my own small LTD Company receiving only dividends) the Medical Card sticky indicates they count all the contributions, I will qualify for the card once I have completed the form that Martijn very kindly put on the forum.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

steveandmel said:


> Thanks Pete, the whole thing is very confusing.
> 
> As I have 34 years contributions (not for last few years, as I am a Director of my own small LTD Company receiving only dividends) the Medical Card sticky indicates they count all the contributions, I will qualify for the card once I have completed the form that Martijn very kindly put on the forum.


I hope you are successful and the rules have changed. I was in the same position as you and was refused any NHS entitlement as there were not enough contributions in the x previous qualifying years. I found this particularly unjust because had I chosen to be unemployed, rather than run a business employing others, I would have had the contributions paid for me. There was no appeal to the decision and I was advised there is no way to make payments in retrospect, very different rules from pension contributions.

Pete


----------



## steveandmel (Jun 26, 2013)

I really appreciate your response Pete,
The problem is I wont know if I qualify until I commit to the rental agreement and move out there
The sticky dies indicate all contributions but I am not totally convinced
Even rang MOH and wad sent round the houses with no real resolution 
We may need to put things on hold until I am 65!!!! What is more annoying is that I thought I had this sorted and clear in my mind


----------



## steveandmel (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought I would give an update after speaking to the Ministry of Health in Cyprus - 4/11/14:

If you are self employed, once the first quarters social contribution has been paid (three months from registration as self employed) then you are entitled to the Health Card subject to:

You need an S1 (the lady actually said S41 but it doesn't seem to exist!!), which confirms that you have paid a minimum of three contributions over your lifetime, not recent or consecutive. This seems to echo what was is stated on the Medical card sticky.

The S1 seems to indicate that it needs completing as soon as you get to Cyprus

The Ministry of Health website has all the income variations etc. and is quite helpful.

Many thanks for all the replies, keep them coming!, and especially from Pete who was very helpful. The board is very helpful for lots of different topics


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

steveandmel said:


> I thought I would give an update after speaking to the Ministry of Health in Cyprus - 4/11/14:
> 
> If you are self employed, once the first quarters social contribution has been paid (three months from registration as self employed) then you are entitled to the Health Card subject to:
> 
> ...


I must say that UK seems very special regarding this matter. When I look at the form provided by Martijn I can't believe what information they want. I have made contributions in two countries, Sweden and Germany, and from both I got the E104 just by calling the NHS in Sweden and the health insurance company an Germany. 5 days later the papers were in my mailbox in Cyprus.

I don't know what you mean with three contribution over your lifetime, but it need to be three years in total.


----------



## steveandmel (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry, it should have read three years!!!
I agree UK does seem to make things difficult, even finding the form was a challenge.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

When I looked into this a few days ago, it appears that the E104 form no longer exists, and the S1 is no longer available for early retirees, only those of state pension age.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

DH59 said:


> When I looked into this a few days ago, it appears that the E104 form no longer exists, and the S1 is no longer available for early retirees, only those of state pension age.


The E104 exist in all other EU countries it seem. I have heard many that has got is this year from Ireland Hungary Germany.

As I said before I would call the NHS to find out. It could be interesting also for other expats coming here

Anders


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

We called them a few months ago, and we were told that there is no more S1 for those not of state pension age.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

DH59 said:


> We called them a few months ago, and we were told that there is no more S1 for those not of state pension age.


But it is not the same thing. They are obliged to give a document about your contributions. It is a EU decree and UK must follow it. I am sure that others has got it

The SI for pre retired was a paper that said that you were entitled to up to 2,5 years of healthcare paid by NHS. That is now gone but have nothing to do with your contributions who entitle you to public health care here as employed or self employed.


----------



## steveandmel (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

I concur with Baywatch

I spoke to NHS on Monday when they confirmed that S1 for pre retirees is no longer available and unless on a State Pension or working, either self employed or employed in Cyprus, there is no longer free cover, I assume for new applicants, until you get the State Pension. This changed in Jul this year.

NHS directed me to HMRC and the form to obtain confirmation of contributions is the one Martijn kindly put on the board.

Ministry of Health Cyprus also confirmed to me earlier this week that if you have paid three years contributions during your lifetime then you qualify.

I agree with Baywatch that HMRC have to provide confirmation of your contributions.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

steveandmel said:


> Hi
> 
> I concur with Baywatch
> 
> ...


It is important to realize that the healthcare provided for employed or self employed in Cyprus is provided and paid for by Cyprus also for expats. If you are on a state pension, the healthcare is paid for by the country who pay the state pension.

I must say that HMRC is a funny department to handle this matter :confused2:


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry, if this is only in relation to employment or self-employment when moving over here, then I have misunderstood.

I have been in a quandary whether to register self-employed or not, but do not think my earnings will be enough to warrant paying the necessary social payments.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

steveandmel said:


> Hi
> 
> I concur with Baywatch
> 
> ...


It is important to understand that the healthcare provided for employed or self employed in Cyprus is provided and paid for by Cyprus also for expats. If you are on a state pension, the healthcare is paid for by the country who pay the state pension.

I must say that HMRC is a funny department to handle this matter :confused2:


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm just very confused about this matter, and tried not to let it bother me while I had other things to sort out. Hopefully we can get this sorted soon.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

DH59 said:


> Sorry, if this is only in relation to employment or self-employment when moving over here, then I have misunderstood.
> 
> I have been in a quandary whether to register self-employed or not, but do not think my earnings will be enough to warrant paying the necessary social payments.


The minimum payment is about 1200 € per year. For that you get free healthcare for you and spouse, almost free medicines and treatment, also for pre-existing conditions. 

So what do you get for that money in private insurance for 2 persons?


----------

